# Extreme Tank'over



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

I did a makeover on my tank, a 12 gallon freshwater. This might be boring for you guys who have fancier tanks and have been doing this longer, but I was really excited!

This is what it looked like first. The decorations from the small local fish place were ugly... 










The fish were hiding in this pic. The new setup...










Now I added a background, plants, fake driftwood, and more gravel! I got the tank all back together from redecorating it, and looked up the new plants. I found out that they weren't supposed to be buried in the gravel :x so I am going to try and pull the majority of the roots out of the gravel, that should be interesting. The betta loves to swim in between the stems/leaves of the plant in the front  

Any idea's on getting the plants to stay where I want them? I really don’t want to tie them to the "driftwood". Is it okay to bury a few roots?


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice looking tank! Its kinda like my 10 gallon, having a nice simple setup, nothing fancy. What other fish do you have in there besides the betta?


----------



## ch2linda (Dec 19, 2006)

try using some lead plant weights


----------



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I have 1 betta, 1 balloon molly, 1 lyretail molly, and 3 corycats.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

way better than the toys in the tank. Looking good


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I agree, looks great!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

dang for fake driftwood that really caught me off guard! looked real!


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice set up, Really clean looking!!


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

excellent setup! - and no matter what size, takin time to make the environment more pleasant and comfortable for your fish is always appreciated - wtg! (and yeah, I thought the wood was real too)


----------



## zach987 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey buddy,
It looks as if you have made a great start in the addiction, pardon me, hobby of planted tanks. From what I can tell you have the immersed version of an Echinodorus amazonicus "Amazon Sword". In time if you take care of it the leaf style that is on it will rot away and be replaced with long slender leaves that flow in the water current. This plant gets BIG if left unchecked, but there is no reason to not have it in your tank as long as you keep it in check and do a few other things:your substrate needs some fertilization, and the roots can be buried in the gravel. I think when you said that they weren't supposed to be buried in the gravel you were thinking of something like a java fern. Also, in the future it would be beneficial to your tank to get an upgrade in lighting like a retro-fit set up from ahsupply.com  if you start to really like growing plants.


----------

